# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  SameDay Bot,  autonomous robotic delivery device, FedEx Corporation,  Memphis, Tennessee, USA

## Airicist

Contributor - DEKA Research & Development Corporation

fedex.com/en-us/innovation/roxo-delivery-robot.html

youtube.com/FedEx

FedEx on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Meet the FedEx SameDay Bot

Published on Feb 28, 2019




> The future is smart. The future is capable. The future is full of possibilities. Introducing the FedEx SameDay Bot. The future is knocking.

----------


## Airicist

FedEx's autonomous robot SameDay Bot delivers packages to your doorstep

Published on Feb 28, 2019




> American delivery company FedEx has developed an autonomous robotic delivery device to help retailers distribute same-day orders to their customers.
> 
> Designed to satisfy the ever-growing expectations of consumers, the SameDay Bot allows retailers to accept orders from nearby customers and send them by robot directly to the buyer's home or office that same day.
> 
> After discovering that, on average, more than 60 per cent of vendors' customers live within three miles of a store location, FedEx saw the opportunity to create an on-demand, hyper-local delivery service.
> 
> The robot can travel on pavements and along roadsides to safely deliver small-scale shipments straight from a warehouse or store to the customers' door, the so-called last-mile.

----------


## Airicist

Fed Ex's Roxo the SameDay Bot makes its way down Elm Street

Aug 6, 2019




> Roxo SameDay Autonomous Delivery Vehicle debuts on Elm Street in Manchester, NH.

----------


## Airicist

FedEx Delivery Robot Roxo tests in Plano

Sep 17, 2019




> Meet Roxo, the new FedEx Delivery Robot! The robot is now running tests in the Legacy West area. Did you know Roxo can navigate people and traffic using a combination of lasers and sensors? 
> Roxo is designed for same-day, last-mile delivery services in urban areas.

----------


## Airicist

Article "FedEx robot sent packing by NYC"

by Kirsten Korosec
November 26, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Meet the team that’s developing Roxo, the FedEx SameDay Bot

May 6, 2021




> It takes a talented team of brilliant people to build Roxo, the first FedEx autonomous delivery robot. Watch this video to meet a few of the faces behind the bot – at FedEx Office and at DEKA Research.

----------

